# Wellbutrin



## 16240 (Jun 30, 2006)

I've just started this med one week ago after resisting Ad's for a very long time. Although it's only been a week my mood has lifted and I've been ok stomach wise. I had been using Klonopin for the last few months with great results..but started suffering from depression so I stopped. Fortunately no withdrawal issues. I still use xanax as needed and will keep the board updated with my new med.


----------

